# PB-Common



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

18.60 lbs!
15 mins to land the fatty

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats! Awesome fishh.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats!

I'm curious, did you measure length on this fish or just weigh it? I carry no scales, so I get lengths on my fish but never any weights. My biggest this year is 34" so I'm curious to see how long your fish was and get a general idea on the weight of my 34"er.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done! 

Cream, I have caught a fair amount of long Carp but sometimes it's hard to guesstimate their weight by length alone. From my experience, a 34" Carp from the river vs. Alum Creek Lake could swing 10 lbs depending on the time of year. The river usually produces fatter fish as opposed to long slender fish from Alum Creek as an example. I always get surprised by the river fish because most of the time they look smaller than what they are until you see the belly.

Here is probably the longest "torpedo" Carp I've caught that weighed 25lbs 13oz. Again, unsure of the length.

Best bet is to take a scale and weigh sling of some sort. A cheap laundry sack could even work.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the PB! Wait until you reach those upper 20s ... I can tell that you will get that soon too...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

